# Cooking with Chi



## hkfuie (Jan 8, 2009)

Fire God

This is how to use your chi!


----------



## grydth (Jan 8, 2009)

Well, at least he's used his powers for good (fish fries) instead of the dark side (no touch knock outs). :flame:


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jan 9, 2009)

It takes about 10-20mins to cook fish in a frying pan on med-high on a stove. Boil water gets 115-120f* and boils 5-10mins

So that means he has to produce more than 230-240f* to cook the fish in 1min. It also means his body temp would have to be that high when at 115f* your internal organs start to fry. It is easier to belive it is a trick then to believe he has a special Qigong technique. 

But maybe it does exist after all. But in over 10years of studying Qigong I have yet to see any of these claims used by actual Qigong practicers.

Who knows maybe in another 20 years I will see it.


----------

